# My New Babies



## Sachem (Jul 1, 2005)

Hi,
I am new here and was just admiring all of the photos of the beautiful pets and thought I would share mine. These are our new babies. This was mom's first litter and we are so proud of her! She had 4 boys and 1 girl. They are one day old today and all weigh 4 ounces!


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

What a wonderful picture........thank you for sharing it with us...we don't often get to see such new arrivals ! Mom and babies are adorable.


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

BEAUTIFUL!! What a nice litter. Thanks for posting :wave:


----------



## SC (Oct 15, 2004)

Aww, how sweet!


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

What a beautiful mom and adorable pups! There are alot of different colors in the litter!


----------



## Sachem (Jul 1, 2005)

*babies*

Thank you all so much for the nice words on my lil ones! I We did get a lot of color (a lot of babies too lol) 
Fawn (m)
Fawn (f)
Mostly black white markings (m)
Black with white muzzle,blaze,collar,cheat and legs(m)
Brindle with white markings (m)

I am so glad I found this site where I can show them off :wink:


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

ow yes youve showed em off alright!!!!! Their so special!!!!!!
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

I loooove your pups!! They are so cute!! I love new baby pics


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

oh how sweet


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

They are just perfect!


----------



## Sachem (Jul 1, 2005)

Thanks all so much! I am so proud of mom. This is her first litter, and my own first experience whelping a chihuahua litter. I think mom did better than I did lol. I'm still suffering from sleep deprivation :wink: 
Thanks again for the kind words


----------



## stelun (Mar 14, 2004)

They are just soooo beautiful!


----------



## stefania (Apr 16, 2005)

Awwww how nice is that


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Awww...the mama and babies are so cute!! I've never been able to see chihuahuas (or any animals for that matter) born...but it's great seeing images!


----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

wow they are all gorgeous and a variety of colors!
they're gorgeous!!!


----------



## Sachem (Jul 1, 2005)

Thanks! They are doing wonderfully, going to weigh them right now


----------



## luvmydogs (May 13, 2005)

Way to much cuteness all at once. They are just precious.

Leslie :wave:


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

Awww - they are so cute. I'd like to have them all. LOL

Isn't it unusual to have five in a first litter? I thought their first litter was usually small, but I'm certainly no expert.


----------



## Sachem (Jul 1, 2005)

I have to admit I was pretty shocked (and a bit worried too!) as she got bigger and bigger throughout her pregnancy. She was the only pup in her (litter? lol) But the next time her mother was bred, she had 5 babies. 
I can't believe how in-love I am with these guys. 
Today while I was thinking of little nicknames for them, my thoughts strayed to when the time comes when they are playing (and pooping lol) in my livingroom, that in turn got me thinking about them going to their new homes. And didn't I get all choked up with tears?!?! :roll:


----------



## nikki&paris (May 30, 2005)

Awwww....what a pretty Mom and babies!! I know you are so excited.  

Just curious where you live in NC? I live in South Carolina.


----------



## Sachem (Jul 1, 2005)

:wave: Hi Neighbor!
I live in Wingate, just moved here from MA in January.


----------



## MYCHIBABY (Apr 26, 2005)

Wow.....5. How lucky you are. They look adorable. You'll have to post pics as they grow.


----------



## Sachem (Jul 1, 2005)

Thank you so much. I will post lots of pictures, I just started a diary for them to share them with everyone


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

Welcome! What beautiful babies you have there! cant wait to see more pics!  


sandra, 
Bruiser, Teddy and Chloe
www.chloescustomharness.com


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Amazing


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

awww that is just the sweetest thing you can imagine :shock: 

kisses nat


----------



## Iamafairy (Jan 26, 2005)

they are all so so so so sweet!


----------



## Iamafairy (Jan 26, 2005)

how much doews mom weigh?


----------



## Sachem (Jul 1, 2005)

Mom is 6 pounds, her parents are both 5 pounds. Willie (Dad) is 5 pounds. His mom is 5 pounds, and his dad is less than 4 pounds. 

Love Stacy


----------



## kiwi love (Jun 30, 2004)

What beautiful babies :angel8: :binky: :angel8: . What a wonderful experience for the new mommy and you. Congrats


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

Awwww, I want another baby!!!! Too cute!


----------



## xXKatXx (Dec 28, 2004)

AWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

Congrats they look so sweet!


----------



## *Jax* (Jul 5, 2005)

That is such a sweet picture!


----------



## TeresaAnn20 (Oct 19, 2004)

Congradulations on your new litter... :wave:


----------



## Sachem (Jul 1, 2005)

Thanks everyone, I send everyone I know to this site to read their newborn diary LOL

Big Hugsss to whoever came up with that fabulous idea!
Thank you all for admiring my lil ones.


----------

